# Calcudoku site works on the Kindle 3



## pmin00 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,

I don't have a Kindle myself, but corresponded for a bit
with a Kindle 3 user in the US to help make my Calcudoku
site work on it.

On it, you can solve many different types of Calcudoku puzzles
(also known as Kenken, and many other names).

Instructions on the keys to use should appear on the page when
you access it with a Kindle:
online Calcudoku puzzles

feedback welcome 

Patrick


----------



## kaleissin (Jan 26, 2011)

pmin00 said:


> On it, you can solve many different types of Calcudoku puzzles
> (also known as Kenken, and many other names).


And here I was hoping Calcudoku was a different name for Kakuro. Oh well


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I can't get my cursor to get into the kenken box to start inputting numbers.  I'm in advanced mode.  In basic mode the puzzle doesn't appear at all.  Using a K2.

However I love it on my computer and look forward to playing there.  DH and I fight over the newspaper puzzle (I usually win since he gets the crossword and sudoku there).


----------



## pmin00 (Mar 6, 2011)

mom2karen said:


> I can't get my cursor to get into the kenken box to start inputting numbers. I'm in advanced mode. In basic mode the puzzle doesn't appear at all. Using a K2.


Hi,

I'm guessing that the browser on the Kindle 2 can't handle the page unfortunately :-(

Kindle 3 should be ok.

Patrick


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

kaleissin said:


> And here I was hoping Calcudoku was a different name for Kakuro. Oh well


Me too!!! I would be so happy if Kakuro was available for the Kindle (not a website, but an active content game)!

I've never tried Calcudoku. Patrick, I will try out your website, and thanks for creating it.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

mom2karen said:


> I can't get my cursor to get into the kenken box to start inputting numbers. I'm in advanced mode. In basic mode the puzzle doesn't appear at all. Using a K2.


Patrick, does your website use Javascript? On the K3, that can be disabled/enabled. I'm just wondering if the K2 has that option. If so, it could be that mom2karen's K2 has Javascript disabled. Just thought I'd mention that in case it helps.

On the K3, Javascript can be enabled/disabled while in the browser by pressing the Menu button and then select "Browser Settings." If it says "Disable Javascript" that means that you *DO* already have Javascript enabled.


----------



## pmin00 (Mar 6, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> Patrick, does your website use Javascript? On the K3, that can be disabled/enabled. I'm just wondering if the K2 has that option.


Yes, it uses a lot of Javascript, thanks for pointing this out, I hope this helps for the K2
(what browser is running on the K2?)

Patrick


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Patrick, I've never used a K2 myself, but apparently there are options for "Advanced Mode" or "Basic Mode" as well as Javascript enable/disable. I found these instructions for the K2 elsewhere:

_Start at the Home screen on the Kindle, and press the Menu button.
Select "Experimental," then "Basic Web"
Now press the Menu button again.
If, at the bottom of the menu, it says "Use Advanced Mode" select that. (If it says "Use Basic Mode" you're already in Advanced Mode, so go on the the next step.)
If you're not already in the Menu for the basic web, press the Menu button again.
On the Menu, select "Settings" (just above "Use Basic Mode") 
Move the cursor down to "Enable Javascript" and enable it.
The last step is to press the Menu button again, go into Settings once more, and, at the bottom, "Enable Images" (if it says "Disable Images" you don't need to do this step._

My guess is that you'd want to have the K2 settings as "Advanced Mode," "Enable Javascript," and maybe "Enable Images" too. Hopefully, a K2 user will confirm that for you. Good luck!


----------



## pmin00 (Mar 6, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> Patrick, I've never used a K2 myself, but apparently there are options for "Advanced Mode" or "Basic Mode" as well as Javascript enable/disable. I found these instructions for the K2 elsewhere:


thanks 

what puzzles me, by the way, is why a moderator moved my post to the "tips, tricks,
and troubleshooting" board: this seems to be a board mostly about "XYZ is broken
on my Kindle, what to do?", whereas my post was an announcement of a
"web site app" (if you can call it that).

I sent a note to the moderator who moved the post, but there was no reply 

Patrick


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I tested my K2 with java on and off, in basic and advanced, and images are enabled, and I still can't get into the boxes so I can use the letter keys to move around.  

HJKL for left, down, up and right isn't instinctive for me.  Better would be to use
u  up
m down
h left
k right

that puts the letters in the way you move with letter J as the axis.  You could use any set of letters with a different axis.


----------



## pmin00 (Mar 6, 2011)

mom2karen said:


> I tested my K2 with java on and off, in basic and advanced, and images are enabled, and I still can't get into the boxes so I can use the letter keys to move around.
> 
> HJKL for left, down, up and right isn't instinctive for me. Better would be to use


I suppose it won't work for the K2 then, pity. Thanks for testing.

yes, HJKL for left/down/up/right is a computing thing, those are the keys for an old basic editor (vi)

maybe I should offer a choice (so also your suggestion, or maybe AZ = up down and KL = left right,
for example)

Patrick


----------

